# 4X4 with good MPG?



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

does anyone make a 4X4 that gets 20+ MPG? thanks


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Well, the Ford Escape hybrid along with it's badge engineered cousins all get 27 mpg on the highway and 29 in the city. As far as I know that is the highest mileage 4x4s on the market now. I used to drive a AMC Eagle with a 4 speed and 4 cylinder, that puppy got 33 mpg.


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

i should have made it clearer.. A Suv or Truck. with a solid rear axel


----------



## cfabe (Feb 27, 2005)

Chevy/Geo Tracker? Small but is 4x4 and has a solid rear axle. 

4cyl jeep cherokee


----------



## Goatguy (Aug 23, 2007)

A ford F-250 with the Powerstroke diesel gets 17ish, Which is excellent for a truck that size. If you want a small truck, an old VW rabbit "C" Diesel will get you at least 40mpg. Although I don't think they came in 4x4.... Also, there are the old Toyota Trucks from the mid-80's with the 22R or 22RE engine, they can come in 4x4 and 2x4, they get between 24 and 30 mpg


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

In gasoline powered, the Ford Ranger 4 cyl and Mazda B2300 may get close to that 20 mpg - as well as all other 4 cyl powered small trucks (like the Toyota, old Nissans, etc.).

With gas prices rising, it may actually pay to have two vehicles - an efficient small car for commuting and a truck for working.

Used vehicle prices vary depending on where you are - but here, SUV, pickup and other large vehicle prices are falling - as folks realize the high cost of using these types of vehicles for commuting. 

.


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi 4animals
If you really want to get better mileage, then you should get a truck with a stick-shift. I used to have a 4X4 Ford Ranger, with a 5-speed stick, and that got 23-24 mpg on the highway.

I recently switched to a diesel Ford 350 4X4 with the 6-speed stick. With mixed driving that includes highway, and maybe 10% dirt mountain road driving, I'm getting 20-21 mpg. Getting a stickshift is the simple most important change you can make to get better mileage. The second best thing is diesel. Maybe a Jeep Liberty with the diesel engine would be good for you. That SUV gets about 30mpg.

Try other things too. Plan your trips so you do all your driving at once. Don't just drive to the grocery store on Monday, then to the cleaners on Tuesday, and the post office on Wednesday. Consolidate so you use less gas. Stay in the slow lane more and drive 65. The guy who always has to be first at the street light will always lose out at the gas pump. Slow down to 65 for one tank and you'll be surprised at how much fuel you'll save.
Michael


----------



## jamesdel (Mar 21, 2006)

Heck I am geting 26 - 28 im ,y toyota . 1984 2l 2.4liter diesel 4 speed.
Jim


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

Our old Ford Ranger with a V6 gets 20- 22 miles per gallon and is 4wd. Sam


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

I average 20-21 hwy with a never V6 Ranger. Friend of mine gets 22 hwy out of a HD-2500 duramax.


----------



## wdchuck (Jun 24, 2007)

Mid 80's Nissan D20, 6cyl, 4x4, manual tranny, 24-26mpg with a light foot. 18mpg with a load of oak on it.


----------

